# Arby's hometown cruise.



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Just got back into town Tuesday and haven't had time to post yet so here ya' go:

Some of you may not know that I’m not from Baltimore. I love this city, true, but I was raised in upstate NY. I went to High School and grew up way out in the boonies… far far away from any quick & cheap thai places, bus exhaust or dead rats... unless you count the muskrats some of my friends used to trap for their pelts.

Incidentally, my fiancé was raised in the Bronx. We had a good time exploring my little town of Sherrill, NY. It has one stop light :]<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = ST1 /><st1:City w:st="on"><ST1yracuse< st1:City>

<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O< O< p>
We took my folks cruisers out for a ride around town and around <ST1<st1laceName w:st="on">Sunset <st1laceType w:st="on">Lake</st1laceType> 
<O< p>Arby.


Below: Doris the dog came along, of course... she couldn't believe all the wide open spaces in which she could crap. lol. 









Below: Before Tasha and I took off for our little tour de hometown, my little brother showed us his freeride skills...










Below: This is the one redlight in my town. I blew through it of course.









Below: Tasha enjoyed riding my mom's bike.










Below: I enjoyed riding my Dad's plush ride. I got this for him for his birthday one year; I rock.










Below: We rode around Sunset Lake, in my hometown... it's a glorified pond. Arby's party spot back in the day.










Below: Beautiful day to be out there... river was a little high.










Below: My old man's bike in all it's glory. I used to catch brown's at the bottom of the falls there as a kid.










Below: His.










Below: Hers.










Below: Arby himself; happy to be home.










Below: My commuting buddy came too. 










Below: Tasha took a spill at the bottom of a muddy dip in the trail. Here's a shot of the scene of the accident.









Below: Tasha walked after her spill. She's got a nice bruise on her knee now.










Below: Sunset Lake... looking muddy.










Below: Chrome chrome chrome. And Tasha riding in it.










Below: Yep, we went out of town limits... easy to do.. you can walk around my entire town in 30 minutes.










Below: The wind in your hair, the bugs in your teeth... ... those Chuck Taylors.










Below: Here's Tasha in "downtown" Sherrill. That's our strip of stores. I used to wash dishes at Ebeneezer's when I was in highschool.










Below: Things that go ring.










Have a great day!
</O<></ST1<st1laceName></O<></ST1yracuse<></st1:City>


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Dude, your folks have better bikes than you do!*

Better upgrade.

Hmmmm....now that I think about I've got better bikes than the kids too, maybe that is the way it should be.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Tell me about it!*



MB1 said:


> Better upgrade.
> 
> Hmmmm....now that I think about I've got better bikes than the kids too, maybe that is the way it should be.


My folks bikes are awesome. Those Nexus hubs from Shimano are nice stuff. My dad's bike has, I think, 7 speeds. Hell, he's even got a horn on that thing. It's push button and it's in the "gas tank". You can see it in one picture.

Arby.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Arby said:


> My folks bikes are awesome. Those Nexus hubs from Shimano are nice stuff. My dad's bike has, I think, 7 speeds. Hell, he's even got a horn on that thing. It's push button and it's in the "gas tank". You can see it in one picture.
> 
> Arby.


Yer dad's bike would make Peewee jealous!

- FBB


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice pics of your home town. Your parents bikes are way cool.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool pics. Like all the crome. Not sure cruisers were designed for heavy duty XC use though! . Looks like a nice happy place to grow up. I like it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Great bikes! I had a Schwinn Black Phantom when I was in 7th grade. Not sure what the diff. is between that and your Dad's bike. Sure wish I still had it.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Quality post man. I took a spin with my mom the other weekend when I was back home ... it was a strange pairing, I on my black track bike and this entirely-too-pink-for-its-own-good Electra. Good times.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Fiancé? Nice. Congratulations, RB.
Great Report!


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Good choice on the ring. 
<st1:city w:st="on"><st1> </st1></st1:city>


----------

